# Agar Agar Stopped my GERD



## bobilee

Hello, I posted this on several other discussion groups and then realized it would be easier to post it as a separate subject. I'm posting this because I found a product that stopped my Gerd and if it helps one other person I will be happy because it has been hell for me. Anyway,my problem was at night, the burning would startabout an hour after bed and not stop until I got up, and I was taking Protonix, Prevacid and allthe non-prescription meds but nothing helped. The only thing I had some success with was Gaviscon, but I didn't like to take it so often because of the aluminum content. So I did a little research on the working component, sodium alginate, which I couldn't find anywhere, but in the health food store I found an Eden product called Agar Agar, which is nothing but processed seaweed and is used to make gelatins. So I bought it and before bed I take a good-size teaspoon and add enough hot water to mix it and drink it when it's cooled.It worked 10 times better than Gaviscon, withoutany of the additives, I even indulged at dinner last night, and it still worked. It seems to me to be a great natural remedy, as long as your symptoms are like mine and just occur at night.I hope this is useful to you. Good luck, Bob


----------



## relic

Is that the same as aloe vera gel? cuz both coat the inside from the burning, right?


----------



## LML

Thanks SO much for your agar agar suggestion. I will get some and try it tomorrow. The best thing I've found that helps me so far has been an aloe vera drink, but last night was miserable. Needed more than what the aloe vera was doing. The agar agar makes sense ... and oddly, I've been craving and eating some seaweed salads. Funny, huh? Also, when I told my GI about the aloe vera juice, he just kinda looked at me funny. I think doctors get in the habit of recommending perscription medsand aren't as in tune to natural remedies as they might be.


----------



## LML

Ok ... for 3 days I've tried all the places I know that might have agar agar to no avail. May I ask what sort of store you found it in? Health stores say grocery stores, grocery stores say health stores! Thanks!!


----------



## bobilee

Hi, I got agar agar at Fresh Field's, it's usedas a thickener for soups and jelly. I think youwould be able to find it at a number of health food stores. Also, I have tried sodium alginate,which is the active ingredient in Gaviscon (but without the aluminum additive), and the best wayI've found to use it is: about 2 tablespoons ofsodium alginate, about 1/2 teaspoon of sodiumbicarbonate, and just shake into a mixture. I thentake about 1/2 teaspoon of the mixture and drop it into some plain yogurt and mix into a paste. The reason I put it into yogurt is that it is impossible to take otherwise because it is SO gummy it will just bond to your spoon if you try to mix it with water or any liquid. The result is better that Gaviscon, I take it about 1/2 hour before bedtime,and it really helps. I would recommend you tryboth agar agar and sodium alginate to see how itworks for you. Sodium alginate is the same thing as agar agar but in a powder, seaweed. I boughta big jar of alginate from an internet healthfood supplier for $25 with shipping. You might have a hard time finding alginate in stores, unless you have a really good health food storearound. Since my reflux is chronic now I didn'twant to keep taking all those chemicals and preferto use the seaweed products, as long as they work.The proton pump inhibitors worked for a whileand stopped. But the nice thing about this isthat it's a physical thing and your body won't build a tolerance to it. Good luck, Bob


----------



## sewfinely

bobileeJust read your post about agar agar. Endoscopy, 1st, 2 weeks ago. I have grade3 reflux esophagitis. Nighttime is the worst for me. Have been taking protonix for about 10 days. On very strick diet. Lost 1" in waist in the past 10 days. Still have trouble at night. Going out to buy agar agar. Also will look for sodum alginate


----------



## LML

BobThanks for all the info. I finally found the agaragar at Wild Oats and have been using it with pretty good results. I disolve about a heaping teaspoon in a mug of boiling herbal tea, and let it cool a bit before drinking it before bed. That's the most uncomfortable time for me ... worse when I lie down. My GI just today suggested that I try the sodium bicarbonate when I told him that the agar agar was helpful. What a considence! If you get any more good ideas, please post them.Thanks again, Linda


----------



## sewfinely

To bobilee & LMLTried the agar agar last night. Woke up only once. Remarkable. Before I found out about the gastric ulcer 2 weeks ago I was waking up uncomfortable 3-4 times a night. My only question. Does you agar agar disolve? The agar agar doesn't disolve but it does swell some. I am soaking a teaspoon in cold water today to see if it will disolve when I put it in boiling water tonight. When I woke at 3AM this morning I drank the last 2 tbs of agar mixture. Fell right back to sleep for 4 more hours. Remarkable. I used to drink deluted white grape and eat a cracker when I would wake prior to finding out about my ulcer. I have found taking acidophius tablets a great help to my digestion. Leaned that on the gas, bloating site. Didn't know I had an ulcer 2 weeks ago. Just read in a book on probiotics that it is good to take dehydrated acidophilus deluted in water as a drink. Helps put right bacteria into the mouth and esophugus. Going to try to get some.Sewfinely


----------



## LML

SewfinelyI think agar agar comes a grainular form, but what I found is tiny chunks. Those I disolve pretty well in the boiling water for tea. Takes some effort in stirring a lot though. At the end of the cup some always remains in a jell state, but I drink those down too.Thanks for your suggestion about disolving the acidophilus in water and drinking to benefit the mouth and esophagus. I've also gotten good results by drinking a good quality of dilute aloe vera juice.


----------



## sewfinely

Haven't tried aloe internally but have plants because the pulp is worderful for a burn. My son visited friends in Jaimaca where they eat lots of very spicy food. He said they drink aloe. I will stick with my agar agar and powdered acidophilus which I picked up today. Took my first dose before supper. Will take a little more before bedSewfinely


----------



## sewfinely

LML There is a Wild Oats about 8 miles away from me. We may be living in the same area.


----------



## LML

SewfinelyA nice thought, but I'm in Southern Calif.Our Wild Oats just recently opened, and I love it. So much good healthy stuff to choosefrom!


----------



## relic

Can you use it if you also have IBS-C? (constipation)


----------



## hee

Does agar-agar really helps?i am going to try some as anything that helps me get through my miserable night i am willingly to try!


----------



## MishaDonna

bobilee,More specific instructions on mixing, please. I tried this last night and nearly gagged. Felt like sand paper going down. I think I didn't dissolve it correctly.Thanks


----------



## bobilee

Hi, It's been a while since I've been here. I don't usually dissolve the agar, I just put a teaspoon in a small glass with some water, stir and chug it. I know it's not easy for some people to take, but that's how I do it. You might buy some gelatin capsules and fill them with agar, that way if you travel it would be an easy way to take them. I think about 4 capsules would equal about a teaspoon. They sell empty gelatin capsules on the internet, just do a google search. Best of luck, Bob


----------



## overitnow

I guess the most interesting thing about this is that it has worked for two years. It would probably be worth coming back on from time to time to bump up the message. Nice to hear this.Mark


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Do you think it help with ibs-c or ibs-pain?I heard that Agar-agar can help...


----------



## mom2byz

overitnow -- what flavinoid supplement are you using and at what dosage?thanks!


----------



## overitnow

I use Provex CV, 2 caps a day. It is a blend of grape seed and skin, ginko biloba, bilberry, and quercetin, with bromelain and fungal proteases for absorption.


----------



## mom2byz

isn't bromelain a digestive enzyme?


----------



## overitnow

Yes it is, although there is only enough in the product to aid in absorption. The whole blend was put together to stop cholesterol deposits and improve the cardiovascular system. Something(s) in there have also stopped my digestive conditions. Which ones are the mystery.


----------



## mom2byz

thanks! i'm going to try some before i resort to surgery...


----------



## overitnow

Write me if you want to talk further about it. There is a woman who has posted about digestive enzymes stopping her IBS. The primary ingredient in her treatment is protease, similar, or perhaps identical to the fungal protese in Provex. That might be the key. (And then, again, it might not...) I would suggest anything before surgery. You can always fall back on that later.Best of luck.Mark


----------

